# Getting budgies back in the cage



## clalach (9 mo ago)

Hi there I've asked questions on other forums but saw a piece on getting them back in their cage. 

Now Bluey n Bingo weren't hand raised and I've been working hard on the steps ad mistakes were made at the begin with. But I've had them 2 months and we are making progress.

Now I just want to talk about getting them back in the cage. I didn't let them out for weeks and now we in a good routine. But sometimes it's not possible to have 2 hours. Yes the do go back in and I don't try to touch them. I did used to shoo them a bit with a duster that bluey would come stand on but obviously that destroyed most of the trust we had and he'll only step on if he thinks he's a bit stuck . But then also his tail feathers have grown in now so he doesn't need me as much. 
Honestly I actually spend some days trying to appeal to their better nature. And sometimes I think it works. But say I know I need to go out it can take 45 min of essentially making perches unattractive and begging and millet to get them in. I appreciate the official advice is wait but realistically any other tips.pleaze


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Don't try to "shoo" your birds into the cage. That definitely ruins whatever trust you may have built.
Have they learned to step-up onto your hand or a perch you are holding?

You can try utilizing "positive reinforcement" training to get them back in their cage.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.
Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.
Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"
Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet. 
This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on. 
Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"*


----------

